
Expert predicts sex with robots for those under 35 - gibsonf1
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/life/main/5414105.html
======
bayareaguy
Reading this article reminded me of "Thomas est amoureux" -
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0262826>

Given that this guy is a chess expert, it's too bad the interviewer didn't
follow the chess angle more and ask questions like "Who would you rather play
with, a computer program or a person?"

